# Predator Danger!



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

Ok, I'm freaking out a little bit. One of our neighbors just popped into the office warning us that two stray bulls have been wondering the back 7 acres of our property (which we never see). She mentioned that a grey dog was chasing the bulls and that she's lost several goats to coyotes/predators since January. We never thought we'd have issues with this since we are still in a relatively residential area. We don't really put our goats away at night, we just let them go into their little lean-to on their own. Now I'm starting to worry that I'll have to improve on their barns, and my boss won't even add a 100 ft fence addition. Does anyone have any tips or advice to help keep predators away from my babies? :tears:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

The only thing I would say is a dog. A good guard dog.


----------



## Peggy1689 (Oct 17, 2014)

We have to keep our goats in pens because of all the predators out here. They have plenty of room to run around in the strong pens. My brother lost 7 kids to coyotes and put out snares and a trap, and that helped. Also, blue heeler and Great Pyrennes dogs help with the goats. Our blue heeler is worth his weight in gold!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Amen to that! A good dog is worth its weight in gold. Ours -even as youngsters - have kept cougar, coyote, hawks, wolf and the neighbors dogs known to kill goats and chickens at bay. Wouldn't be without them.


----------



## Peggy1689 (Oct 17, 2014)

If you get a guardian dog, make sure that it is one that likes goats,and has parents that already herd. Sometimes ads are up at auction halls, rescue centers, and of course, 'word of mouth.' Good luck


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a very hot wire above my fence and on the outside of the fences about "sniffing" height for dogs and other predators. It is only on at night as the charger is so hot. I also have NiteGuard flashers on all the corner posts - and a few extras on the areas that face the woods and the river. Also some lights on at night in the same areas. So far we have kept everyone safe.
Our neighbor had two big guard dogs with his sheep - they hid when a cougar came around and killed 3. Our hot wire kept the cat out of our barn area -I know this because I heard it scream outside our house -sounded like a pain scream and I think it hit the hot wire sniffing around the fence before it jumped in. It is my constant worry.


----------



## pumpkin (Jan 27, 2015)

We have had a lot of problems with coyotes were we live. They come right up to the goat pen. We have a hot wire fence, but one coyote was attempting to climb over when I saw it. I'm crazy protective about my goats... So I went to Walmart and got a baby monitor and keep it in their pen. I can hear them at night if there is a problem. It has helped. Our dogs aren't good hearding breeds and we have to keep them in a pen. I have it by the goats and they bark if a perdator comes around. It is a constant battle that worries me. I understand what you are going through.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I've never heard of NiteGuard before, looks like cheap insurance if it works! Coyotes around here worry me.


----------



## MustBeeKiddin (Dec 21, 2014)

We have a lot of coyote pressure here in Central Florida (and bobcat and signs of bear, but I worry more about my beehives than goats with bear). Currently we do not live on our farm, so watching them overnight is impossible expect the times we camp out.

Our 10 acres is fenced with 7 strand smooth wire. We have a Speedrite 6000 hooked up to that. 

Our goats are further enclosed in 1/2 acre of Premier 1 net fencing (pos/neg) with a Speedrite 3000. 

We have had no issues - even trough kidding season.


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

We don't live on our ranch either. It's actually a landscaping company and the owner bought a whole herd of goats (expecting them to be low maintenance) and now I'm one of the few people who actually care what happens to them. Our males are huge with big horns, so I don't worry about them quite as much, but most of my girls are pregnant (we just had our first set of twins yesterday!!) so I worry about them more. I'm thinking about that Nite Guard thing, which definitely seems worth a try.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

MustBeeKiddin said:


> We have a lot of coyote pressure here in Central Florida (and bobcat and signs of bear, but I worry more about my beehives than goats with bear). Currently we do not live on our farm, so watching them overnight is impossible expect the times we camp out.
> 
> Our 10 acres is fenced with 7 strand smooth wire. We have a Speedrite 6000 hooked up to that.
> 
> ...


Your 7 strand smooth wire, is that 12.5 gauge hi-tensile? or 14 gauge? What spacing do you use between the strands and how hi is the top strand of wire? any idea how many volts your wire is holding on that fence? Is this keeping all the predators out? you just use the netting for added protection? do you think you could get by on 3 acres of 7 strand electric wire enclosure to keep out predators?

I thought I read somewhere that the premier 1 net fencing (and similar netting) take such a large powerful charger to keep it hot if you're using more than two or three of the 164' sections of the netting? Your 1/2 acre must have like 4 of the 164' sections? do you know how many volts that fence is carrying? I'm wondering if a 6 volt or 12 volt parmak solar charger would keep a hi enough voltage on 5 sections of the 164' netting? Here http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=51664&cat_id=171 it says your speedrite 3000 stores 4.5 joules and the parmak 6 and 12 volt solar chargers only have 1.8 and 3.1 joules max http://www.electric-deer-fence.com/...ectricfencechargers/solar/solar_powered_1.htm

I'm trying to decide if I should do one 3 acre enclosure with 7 strand 12.5 gauge hi tensile, electrified fencing with 6" spacings for a top strand height of 42", or if I should get 4 or 5 of the 164' sections of the netting fencing to make a 1/2 acre enclosure which I could move around from time to time?

THANKS


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

The biggest problem with the net fence is it grounds easily. Has to be on fairly flat ground, the less vegetation the better. Mine was grounding just because we're so wet so I snipped the lowest wire and the output shot back up.


----------



## MustBeeKiddin (Dec 21, 2014)

bornagain62511 said:


> Your 7 strand smooth wire, is that 12.5 gauge hi-tensile? or 14 gauge? What spacing do you use between the strands and how hi is the top strand of wire? any idea how many volts your wire is holding on that fence? Is this keeping all the predators out? you just use the netting for added protection? do you think you could get by on 3 acres of 7 strand electric wire enclosure to keep out predators?
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that the premier 1 net fencing (and similar netting) take such a large powerful charger to keep it hot if you're using more than two or three of the 164' sections of the netting? Your 1/2 acre must have like 4 of the 164' sections? do you know how many volts that fence is carrying? I'm wondering if a 6 volt or 12 volt parmak solar charger would keep a hi enough voltage on 5 sections of the 164' netting? Here http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=51664&cat_id=171 it says your speedrite 3000 stores 4.5 joules and the parmak 6 and 12 volt solar chargers only have 1.8 and 3.1 joules max http://www.electric-deer-fence.com/...ectricfencechargers/solar/solar_powered_1.htm
> 
> ...


Our exterior fence is 12.5 gauge. The highest strand is 48. Line spacing is a personal choice, lots of information on internet (DARE spacing pamphlet). Bottom line, is 4 inches off ground, negative. All fencing is pos/neg configuration for ultimate charge delivery. We have extremely sandy (ie: beachy type) soil.

Average volts on fence 7.5 kv. With light rain, voltage on fence jumps to over 9 kv. Main charger is Speedrite 6000 which is a 6 joule rating and 11 kv coming off charger terminal.

Yes we have kept all predators out. For a fact: we have at least three separate coyote packs live within a few mile radius of property. Every kidding we have is in the field, we have no barn. Only protection is the two fences and us standing guard with a shotgun, which we've never needed to use - yet.

7 strand high tensile fencing property spaced and charged, would most likely be sufficient. Will not stop bob cats or mountain lions. Get your fence up and juiced about a month before you put any animals in it. It helps with the predator's education.

Regarding net fencing: DO NOT SKIMP on your charger. Go big or go home on charger. Most solar chargers simply will not cut. We've done our research, we will never use anything other than what brand we have. Bought and sold on what we are using. Speedrite. The Speedrite 3000 can power up to 16 to 18 net fences. There is a lot of information online.

The way your set your farm up is a personal decision, regarding grazing management or whatever your end goal is. But, a fence within a fence configuration both with chargers is our optimal choice for the safety of our livestock.

PS we do have other goat farmers in our area with 100 plus head running just the smooth wire fence and report low predation issues.

Over ground your fence and again, do not skimp on your charger, that's my best advice. Joule rating is everything. Most people get caught up in voltage, the joules is the mule kick behind the shock.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

MustBeKiddin, thank you so much for that very informative and detailed post! very helpful! One more question for you, when you say the 7 wire 12.5 ga electric fence won't stop bobcats and cougars, is that because they can climb over it if trees hang and grow over and branches from the trees hang over the fence, or will they actually go right through the strands of wire?

thanks


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

Wild Pigs are also a major concern in my area, I know many herds who loose kids to the wild pigs. 

My girls are fortunate to have a guard dog of their own, my Dobie is extremely fond of her goats and puts on her "business face" when anything upsets them.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I really feel like the Nite Guard works. The flash is so bright and it is amazing that they work for such a long time. The ones we have up now have been there abt 3 years. It would probably be best to move them periodically so critters don't get used to them - I always mean to do that but forget when I am out there during the day. We also put up some outside lights -Fish and Wildlife said they think that deters cougars. Besides sitting out there all night with a gun - have done all we can. It would break my heart to go out and find a predator had come in. I also call the animals all in (the sheep mainly) from near a wooded area in the late afternoon. -hunting time.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

I have the Night Guard. No idea if it helps, but our barn is close to the property line (our neighbor likes "nature") and nothing messes with our barn. I zip-tie them to the fence so they're easy to move (but, like everyone else, I forget to move them). We also have a llama, but I think any big animal would be just as good (some llamas are great guardians; some, like ours, are just big and strange and make predators stop for a minute and say "wha..?").

What was said about grounding the fence x2. Everything I've read says fence failures fall on poor grounding above all. Remember to space the grounding rods apart. I very proudly drove 3 grounding rods, then read the rest of the instructions and realized I'd driven 3 rods into hard, rocky soil, so close to each other that I may as well have quit at one!

We put the grounding rods close to the barn. When we dump water buckets, we dump them on the grounding rods. Helps improve soil conductivity around the rod. But dry ground or frozen ground needs ground lines built into the fence.


----------



## Jaxon_2011 (Mar 1, 2015)

Lost a baby goat last night! In a panel pen. Head and from leg through the panel! Underneath open insides exposed no blood! In pen with 8 other babies any ideas!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Sounds like something went in the pen, got it, and tried to haul it out but couldn't. Either something that can go over, or something small enough to go through.


----------



## MustBeeKiddin (Dec 21, 2014)

bornagain62511 said:


> MustBeKiddin, thank you so much for that very informative and detailed post! very helpful! One more question for you, when you say the 7 wire 12.5 ga electric fence won't stop bobcats and cougars, is that because they can climb over it if trees hang and grow over and branches from the trees hang over the fence, or will they actually go right through the strands of wire?
> 
> thanks


Cats will jump up on the fence posts and over.

And a quick story about my net fence. I got the full brunt of the pos/neg a week ago. Thought it was off, but it was not. Felt like I was punched in the chest by a sledgehammer.
Today, I turned the fence off ( I was sure of it this time ). Picked up a water cube to put over (I'm short, 5' 2") to put over fence. Got smacked in the chest. What the??? I walked over to the charger, it was off. Unhooked the batter clips from the fence. Went to go over fence, got a good smack again. Now I'm getting mad, it was hot, the goats were "maa-ing" at me and I was so confused. Called hubby. I totally unhooked batter from charger so there was NO juice getting to net fence. I could hear it snapping. I knew there was juice getting to it. I found two wood sicks, put the fence down and got in. By now, I had my wits back and 12 hungry goats to get off my back. We went walking. Found that "someone" had pushed the net fence into the main fence (smooth wire, which was on). Puzzled solved, fixed and goats fed successfully.

So, even with the juice off the net fence, just that one panel lying against the smooth wire was enough to shock the you know what out of me.


----------



## Jaxon_2011 (Mar 1, 2015)

Any one know of any kind of predator that would leave a clean cut belly wound no signs of blood anywhere? Trying hard to figure this out! Not sure if it's a four legged or two legged varmint!


----------



## dian_na (Jan 31, 2015)

I worry all the time about something getting mine. I lock them up at night. Bad thing is it gives more to have to clean out doing that but at least they are safe. Most predators are nocturnal but I still worry even in the day and can see them from my office desk. I only have two and one of the reasons I only have two for now. Heidi the kid is bigger now, onry and getting so brave. She's a 7 week old Saanen. I could hear coyotes off not long ago then I heard them like they were right in the yard, they are locked up at night ever since. And I haven't heard the coyotes at all lately.


----------



## dian_na (Jan 31, 2015)

Jaxon_2011 said:


> Any one know of any kind of predator that would leave a clean cut belly wound no signs of blood anywhere? Trying hard to figure this out! Not sure if it's a four legged or two legged varmint!


I would be thinking 2 legged varmint unfortunately. Everything else that would take down a goat goes for the throat.


----------



## Jaxon_2011 (Mar 1, 2015)

That's what we are leaning toward but why? Why was one singled out over the others? Makes me sick!


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

Thats a question that sadly your never likely to get a satifactory answer on :-(
Sometimes one is just unlucky enough to be in the wrong place at the wrong time... And by that I mean "just a half a step slower to get away" than one of its herd mates. Or it was just friendlier and didn't recognize the danger as quickly. I am always surprised when I see what wild pigs do to newborns, how there is never as much blood as you think, it usually seems suspiciously absent actually. Hopefully it was a 4 legged rascal and not a two legged one, because those two legged ones are less predictable and more difficult to do anything about.

I am sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## Jaxon_2011 (Mar 1, 2015)

We live in a very rural area-game camera mounted! I hope for someone's sake it isn't a two legged varmint.....


----------



## Jaxon_2011 (Mar 1, 2015)

No blood at all! Carried the carcass out! Pine shavings on floor nothing!


----------



## MustBeeKiddin (Dec 21, 2014)

I second having a tail camera.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok.. Two legged varmit?? Do you mean people or birds or?


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

I just went out to check on our new kids and one is missing! There's no sign of breaks in the fencing, no blood, nothing. Is it possible that a predator could have gotten in, taken one out of 3 healthy kids, and left without a trace? Its either a super stealthy predator, or somebody stole my goat. =[


----------



## dian_na (Jan 31, 2015)

you can best believe is its a four legged creature it will be back being it was easy the first time. When I move Trixie and Heidi to the bigger barn I will be more concerned but I am still going to lock them in at night. I think I will put wire up separating them from rest of barn so if something gets into the barn they can't get to them. The food chain is difficult to change, people are squeezing the game out of their natural habitats and these domestic animals are paying the price for it. I have some acerage towards the back and have thoguht about clearing it but I think I am going to leave that be for wildlife because if they don't have a place they certainly will make way to my animals and I can live without using that back there.


Did the goat get hung on anything in the pin. a nail, wire another goat? Your goats have horns?


----------



## Peggy1689 (Oct 17, 2014)

Jaxon_2011 said:


> No blood at all! Carried the carcass out! Pine shavings on floor nothing!


Has to be large predator. I would think a mountain lion, cougar,wolf or bear depending on where you live. Predator was surprised and could not finish the kill is why there was no blood.
All these predators are coming back because of declining rural poplations and consevation efforts. .
I suggest a game camera to see what it is.

I doubt that a human would kill a kid unless it was a 'prank.'

.


----------



## Peggy1689 (Oct 17, 2014)

GCKRanch said:


> I just went out to check on our new kids and one is missing! There's no sign of breaks in the fencing, no blood, nothing. Is it possible that a predator could have gotten in, taken one out of 3 healthy kids, and left without a trace? Its either a super stealthy predator, or somebody stole my goat. =[


 Eagles can swoop down and get kids. Also, very large predators can jump over fences and get kids and vanish. I suggest talking with neighbors and seeing what kind of troubles that they have with predators. The large predators are coming back with a vengence.
good luck!


----------



## Jaxon_2011 (Mar 1, 2015)

People


----------



## MustBeeKiddin (Dec 21, 2014)

GCKRanch said:


> I just went out to check on our new kids and one is missing! There's no sign of breaks in the fencing, no blood, nothing. Is it possible that a predator could have gotten in, taken one out of 3 healthy kids, and left without a trace? Its either a super stealthy predator, or somebody stole my goat. =[


\

I'm very sorry - being in your area of Florida, I would suspect a panther or cat of some kind - large bob cat.

Do you have any kind of electric deterrent?

We have some crazy predators here in our wonderful state! And they are active most of the year.


----------



## Jaxon_2011 (Mar 1, 2015)

Goats are still scouring been doin electrolytes 24 hrs with sulfadimethoxone, pepto, b complex scours between dark green and brown any ideas! Have lost 3 last 2 days


----------



## dreamincolor (Apr 17, 2015)

This is quite possibly the thing that scares me the most. I dread the idea of putting so much time and effort into a small herd and lose one. 

LGD are not an option for me, I don't do outside dogs. I prefer them in the house with me.  I contemplated a mini donkey, since I want nigerian dwarfs or pygmy goats, not a huge fan of llamas either. I would love to be able to put them in with my mini gelding as I'd like him to have a companion as well, but I doubt he would do any protecting.

Has anyone fully enclosed the pens before? Wire mesh over the top to keep predators out from above and keep them from climbing? I contemplated burying the fence and putting it up overhead, fully enclosing the area.


----------



## Peggy1689 (Oct 17, 2014)

We have lots of predators out here in West Texas.

Overhead enclosure should not be necessary unless there are large birds in your area. We have 6-8 foot high fencing around our goats and we have never lost one goat to predators. The fence is supported by heavy wooden posts in concrete. The wire is special goat wire and some 10 foot high dog kennel panels. (expensive.) No trouble with digging predators at all, and the goats come in during bad weather and at nite. Good luck.


----------



## Peggy1689 (Oct 17, 2014)

MustBeeKiddin said:


> \
> 
> I'm very sorry - being in your area of Florida, I would suspect a panther or cat of some kind - large bob cat.
> 
> ...


A predator must have jumped over your fence and gotten a baby goat. Some coyotes can jump real high. Sorry.


----------



## Superdave (Apr 3, 2015)

Anybody know of any deals on Great per anise dogs? I think that's spelled wrong but I have heard of a lot of success with them. I'm in the hunt myself for one currently.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Great Pyrenees is the spelling


----------



## Superdave (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks I knew that was wrong. Anyway got any leads on deals for these dogs?


----------



## dreamincolor (Apr 17, 2015)

Peggy1689 said:


> We have lots of predators out here in West Texas.
> 
> Overhead enclosure should not be necessary unless there are large birds in your area. We have 6-8 foot high fencing around our goats and we have never lost one goat to predators. The fence is supported by heavy wooden posts in concrete. The wire is special goat wire and some 10 foot high dog kennel panels. (expensive.) No trouble with digging predators at all, and the goats come in during bad weather and at nite. Good luck.


Good to know! Do you have photos, by chance? I'm a very visual person, lol.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Superdave said:


> Anybody know of any deals on Great per anise dogs? I think that's spelled wrong but I have heard of a lot of success with them. I'm in the hunt myself for one currently.


Where are you located? I have 2 10-wk old female pups available. 75% Great Pyrenees, 25% Anatolian Shepherd. These dogs are from working lines, were born in the goat pen and have lived 100% in the goat pen (even when one of the does kidded! -- Mama doe keeps the pups in line!) I got a great report today on one pup that went to a small poultry farm. They told me the pup sits near the chickens when they are being fed and keeps the other dogs away! I had not yet socialized the pups to my chickens -- so that's 100% instinct. These are great pups! I also have a friend who has a single 5-month old male Pyrenees available. PM me if you'd like more info on any of these dogs. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Superdave (Apr 3, 2015)

top_goat. Do you still have any dogs for goat protection still available?


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Superdave said:


> top_goat. Do you still have any dogs for goat protection still available?


Superdave -- Sorry, I do not. My senior male, however, just became the proud papa yesterday of 9 Anatolian/Pyrenees cross pups. The mom is a very good goat dog. These folks raise Myotonics just a few miles from me. I have another friend that just got one of her female Pyrenees back (folks had to move and couldn't take her with them). She's apparently developing very nicely with the goats (not sure her age...maybe 6-12 months?) Both these folks are in the Centerville/Buffalo Texas area. If you're interested in contact into, let me know. Good luck with your search!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

We have coyotes,black bears,wolves,lynx and mountain lions where i am. Ive seen all on my property except for the bear And mountain lions,but one of my goat friends who lives about 15 minutes down the road from me had a black bear come down the hill behind her house and head for her barn. Luckly her and her dogs scare him back up the hill into the woods before he could do any damage. So I have To say making sure you lock your goats up every night is really a must even if its a simple structure with a door. Livestock gardian dogs are a really great thing. I have a saint bernard and he just loves our goats to death, he does a great job of keeping the ever growing coyote population away from the goats. Another thing would be a really good fenced in area, we just had a chicken go missing for the first time ever a few weeks ago. She somehow slipped out of the fenced area and wandered into the woods, yes she could be nesting somewhere in the bushes and we just havent found her but most likely a coyote got her, poor thing.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I live on 13 acres and my goats are pinned in 5 acres with a sturdy goat fence with a electric fence All around. Thankfully i have not had any problems with coyotes or an occasional mountain lion and bobcat. But i have had several chickens and ducks taken by something during the day. I did see a coyote take one of my chickens one evening before it was dark. My catahoula male dog went after it and i haven't seen if since but that doesn't mean they aren't out there. My recent loss was one of my big white ducks. My goats get let out of the 5 acres occasionally so they can go forging and we haven't had any problems. They don't go far from home and stay pretty close to the house. We are building a metal barn down the hill and i am wondering if i need to do something else for protection.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

I know I am late to this discussion, but just wanted to also endorse the NightGuard product. I actually interviewed the inventor on the Chicken radio Show I did. He advises moving them around from time to time, just to keep predators guessing, but as he also raises quail, which are pretty but kind of helpless from predators, he is very conscientious about his products efficacy!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

We kept 2 pups out of our February 2015 litter, sold the mama, and kept "Uncle Pongo" (the male that just sired my friend's litter of 9 pups). At 8 months old, these two pups are developing extremely well with the goats. The three dogs rotate their "on duty" shifts (with the young male generally pulling night duty). We regularly have bobcat, coyote, and neighborhood pit bulls with the occasional roaming cougar and wolf. But to date we have ZERO problems with predation loss thanks to our dogs. Wouldn't trade them! We do have a new "week-ender" neighbor from the city who commented on the barking. We politely explained that these dogs are working dogs to protect our livestock from predators (with the implication of "and they were here first and are here full time so don't even go there!") I won't be without my dogs...they are invaluable! Here's a recent snapshot of "Uncle Big Daddy Pongo".


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

A dog is unfortunately not an option for us either ... my mom and I support the animals and another mouth to feed and another creature to care for, while possible, would be difficult.

We use Wolf Pee ... we spray the perimeter of their yard once a week. We also have the blinking lights. Bit by bit I hope to make their fence better as I think it's only 4ft right now. Our bucks live in the woods, but they come into a smaller pen at night, which is more secure.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm seriously considering an LGD. We are so remote out here, and tons of coyotes are around. They're quite loud at night. I worry for the little ND when they arrive.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I just did some research ... I think I'm going to invest in some coyote rollers, they look very promising. And then I'll bury some fencing on the bottom of the fence. That /should/ be good.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

CrazyDogLady said:


> I'm seriously considering an LGD. We are so remote out here, and tons of coyotes are around. They're quite loud at night. I worry for the little ND when they arrive.


Good luck to you! We used to have coyotes every night...lots of them...but as I think about it I honestly can't recall the last time I heard them. I think it dates back at least to when the pups were whelped in February. I guess the coyotes realized they were out-"dogged" and moved on! We currently have 3 dogs (our senior male and two 8 month old pups) and -- like I said -- I can't remember the last time I heard coyotes. I expect the neighboring ranchers aren't too perturbed about the dogs barking at night!!! LOL It's about time for the cougar to be making her rounds, so we'll see how that goes. I highly recommend a couple of good dogs if you can swing it.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Jeez, I've heard talk of big cats here. We're at the edge of the Chiricahuas and they have a wide variety of predators. I'm going to start looking in earnest for a pair of LGDs.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

CrazyDogLady said:


> Jeez, I've heard talk of big cats here. We're at the edge of the Chiricahuas and they have a wide variety of predators. I'm going to start looking in earnest for a pair of LGDs.


Dogs are not cheap to keep, but IMO a good pair (or even 3) dogs pays for themselves over and over! Good luck!


----------



## jblynnb (Feb 9, 2016)

dreamincolor said:


> LGD are not an option for me, I don't do outside dogs. I prefer them in the house with me.
> 
> Lol, I said the same thing last year. Now I have a Karakachan, and am sooooo happy I have her. She keeps the predators away mostly by marking her perimeter and giving a fierce-sounding bark if she sees anything that doesn't belong. As an avid animal lover, I felt bad having a dog outdoors all the time, until I saw how happy she is in the bitter cold. Given the choice, she sleeps out in the snow and rain. Her coat is so thick, nothing penetrates to her skin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Superdave (Apr 3, 2015)

top_goat I have been meaning to tell you I finally have a dog. He is a fantastic guardian of my herd. He is half Great Pyrenees, half Australian Shepard with border collie mix. He's a big boy coming in at 80 lbs. at 7 months. He is wide open and corralled my goats in about 15 min. After that the thrill was gone for chasing. He is blending well and loves attention. Here are some pics. I had a lady that use to go to our church call me about him and brought him to me from Tennessee.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute dog!


----------



## Superdave (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Handsome boy, and sounds born for the job! Great find!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

How do you that have LGD feed the dogs if they live with the goats? My goats I'm afraid would eat the dog kibble


----------



## Superdave (Apr 3, 2015)

My goats don't like being around his stuff. They kinda respect each other's space. I have offered them some of his food and they actually didn't want it.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

That's cool, my goats got loose and got into our old english sheepdogs food before so I think they would try and eat it though


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> That's cool, my goats got loose and got into our old english sheepdogs food before so I think they would try and eat it though


Sweet Pea's sister and mother, when I had them, would go crazy for dog food too. I had to feed the dogs in a different area and then pick the food dish up in between meals. I don't know how I would do it with an lgd though!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Sweet Pea's sister and mother, when I had them, would go crazy for dog food too. I had to feed the dogs in a different area and then pick the food dish up in between meals. I don't know how I would do it with an lgd though!


Exactly! I'm trying to figure that one out.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> Exactly! I'm trying to figure that one out.


I was told the former owner got dog food for free and fed it to the goats.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

That wouldn't suprise me at all


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

I have an Aussie and a Border Collie and can't imagine them not trying to herd but you aren't the 1st I've seen with that cross that was happy with them. I'm guessing it has a super personality.


----------



## jblynnb (Feb 9, 2016)

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> How do you that have LGD feed the dogs if they live with the goats? My goats I'm afraid would eat the dog kibble


I feed my Karakachan in with the goats. I've got a couple nosey goats who would LOVE to get some of the food from her, but she does a protective growl/fake bite when they get too close, and they leave her alone.

I have also noticed that the goats don't go near her food if it has water or another liquid mixed in. Either they don't like wet food, or the water releases some extra meat-smells, so the goats don't want it.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

jblynnb said:


> I feed my Karakachan in with the goats. I've got a couple nosey goats who would LOVE to get some of the food from her, but she does a protective growl/fake bite when they get too close, and they leave her alone.
> 
> I have also noticed that the goats don't go near her food if it has water or another liquid mixed in. Either they don't like wet food, or the water releases some extra meat-smells, so the goats don't want it.


Awesome, thanks!


----------

